# Evo 3D



## pbguy8709

Has anybody picked up the evo 3D yet? If so how is it? Im thinking about buying one so any help would be great thanks!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha

I got one Friday. It's nice, but to be perfectly honest, right now I don't care for it. There's nothing of value it does better than my EVO right now, and HTC's lockdown makes it very frustrating for me to use, since I've been spoiled by CyanogenMod 7.1. There's literally nothing putting the CPU/GPU's power to use, and there's all of five apps on the device which actually use 3D.

Maybe in a month or two when it gets rooted, and if HTC actually keeps their promise about unlocking the bootloader, then I'll buy it again. But until then, I'm sticking with my EVO>


----------



## bretth18

Got a review unit from personal source. I think 3D is cool, but its a pretty big gimmick. Phone is too fat for me to use on a daily basis, and the battery life just isn't practical


----------



## BartJJ

IMO, wait until around Xmas this year to upgrade if you haven't already. I like to change phones every 8 months or so (hence the thunderbolt coming from a fascinate coming from a Droid 1).

Also, you have to realize that 3D won't be really ready for consumers to use on a regular basis until AT LEAST another 6 months, I think around 1-2 years honestly but some think faster. 
Anyway, the evo 3D seems like a pass for me right now but if you're really needing an upgrade right now from like a hero or something really low end the evo 3D will be fine but honestly, get on Craigslist or Swappa or even eBay and find a cheap original evo and put CM7 on it, I promise that'll be better than the 3D loaded with sense. 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## pbguy8709

Idk maybe im wired but I love sense and 3.0 is just beautiful but Udall im just not happy with the EVO at all and ive been in android since the d1....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

